# 240SX Resto



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok guys, it's official, I am going to gut this thing, and make it like new, I have sourced out a hatch, and the glass, the guy is going to hold it until I get the money, should be soon. I am probably going to end up with a cooling system off of Ebay, and then I'm going to redo the interior in all black, why? because I don't like the grey. I may do a sleepy eye, but I want it to turn out nice, not the ghetto rigged one that takes 30 minutes to get it right. anyone have any suggestions as to what else i should do to it?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> Ok guys, it's official, I am going to gut this thing, and make it like new, I have sourced out a hatch, and the glass, the guy is going to hold it until I get the money, should be soon. I am probably going to end up with a cooling system off of Ebay, and then I'm going to redo the interior in all black, why? because I don't like the grey. I may do a sleepy eye, but I want it to turn out nice, not the ghetto rigged one that takes 30 minutes to get it right. anyone have any suggestions as to what else i should do to it?


 i'm assuming you're talking about redoing the interior if so then COOL


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah I have a suggestion...get it running smoothly...then get it running faster...don't worry about how it looks for now...sleepers kick ass...and I'm not talkin' about the headlight setup (although, they do look good). Just work on the engine, suspension, brakes, etc. Get the power you want, then worry about what it looks like....all go, no show for starters...if you have the looks you gotta have the balls to back it up...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, aside from re doing the interior, i have to do some engine work, and get new glass, and when i mean restore, im talking about a frame up restoration, ive already got it up on jacks, with the interior about half way gutted, and then ill drop the engine and tranny, and set it all back up, but im going to paint the block black, and re do the valve cover in flat black with red highlights.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

All right, at least you have your priorities straight...


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

hey, if you need any parts I have a ton of them. I bought three S13s to make one good one and I have extra crap all over the place, can not bring myself to throw anything away. what can I say I am a :dumbass:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fastassdx said:


> hey, if you need any parts I have a ton of them. I bought three S13s to make one good one and I have extra crap all over the place, can not bring myself to throw anything away. what can I say I am a :dumbass:


where are you from? and is there a hatch and rear drivers side window?


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> where are you from? and is there a hatch and rear drivers side window?


yes and yes, I am in SC :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

PM me with pics, and possible prices.


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*car parts*



KaRdoN said:


> PM me with pics, and possible prices.


Hey I will take some pics first thing in the morning and send them out to you with prices, also what color is your car? I might have a match. I am a really big pack rat, I have so much dumb car stuff around, my friends say there is something wrong with me, but when they need something they always come to me first. later :fluffy:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fastassdx said:


> Hey I will take some pics first thing in the morning and send them out to you with prices, also what color is your car? I might have a match. I am a really big pack rat, I have so much dumb car stuff around, my friends say there is something wrong with me, but when they need something they always come to me first. later :fluffy:


its black, i might be able to pick it up depending on what part of south carolina you're in, but if not, i guess ill see about freight.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

err, apparently i need a new windsheild, i just got lookin really close, and saw the windsheild has hairline cracks all around it, i could pull it out of the gasket the way it is.


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

hey I live on the GA / SC state line. As for the windshield I think you might be out of luck on that one, those things seem to always crack, I will send some picks first thing in the morning, later :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

did you get the pics? because i havent received a PM, and i dont really care what color they are, i can always paint them, i just need to know about the condition, please pm me with the pics and info


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, after about 6 hours of cursing, fighting, and bleeding, i managed to give the Single Overhead Cam driven 2.4L engine new life. I changed the plugs, flushed the radiator, changed the oil, put in a new fuel filter, and decided, well lets see what happens, so i try to crank it, and nothing happens, not even a click, so i get in the fuse box, and try them all, and low and behold, the fuel pump fuse was dead, along with the starter, after changing the fuses, i give it another shot, still nothing, at this point i jump the starter, and it cranks, idles for a second, and dies, so i go and get some starting fluid, and air intake cleaner, sprayed it in there, and was playing with the throttle, it would crank, and as long as i gave it ether, it was happy, so i thought, the only thing that its missing is fuel, obviously indicated by it cranking on ether, so i check the fuel pump, and so shockingly, it was dead, great, i went up to the store, got a pump $90 fucking dollars, count it $90 dollars for a pump, i was pissed, then the guy says you'll need a new sock, i was pissed at this point, and didnt care that much, so i asked him, how much is it, the guy looks at his screen, and says $10, im not too upset, but then heres the shocker, the guy didnt have one in stock, and said i would have to order one from him because there was a "shortage of them" thats a quote, so at this point, i laugh, call him a dumbass, pay for the pump, and walk out to go to another store, and haha, ill be damned, they have a surplus of them, but they are $16, i didnt care anymore, i wanted my car to run, so after fiddling around with the damn pump, i finally get it in, and check to make sure its spitting liquid fire, i am pleased, so i hook it all back up, and turn it over, first try, i was amazed, it idled like shit though, so i raised it up to about 4.5K, and rode it out, after about 15 minutes of that, i let it idle, and hey hey, who wouldve guessed, it ran fine, it stutters every now and then, but its manual, and idleing at 800rpms, so i am thoroughly pleased, i check all the fluid levels, its fine, then i open the radiator cap, BIG mistake, out comes oozing some brown liquid that resembles bubbly shit, so i smell it (what can i say, im weird) it distinctly smells of old rusty ASS, so i flush it again, and pour some new coolant in it, i didnt care, i bought 10 gallons because i was sure it would leak, it does a bit from the water pump, but not enough to make me care yet, i cant drive it due to lack of glass, but hey, it made my day.


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> did you get the pics? because i havent received a PM, and i dont really care what color they are, i can always paint them, i just need to know about the condition, please pm me with the pics and info


soory it has taken so long, work is a bit_h. I will send them asap, with prices
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Kardon, I am gonna post where to get the items you need as per our IM conversation.
The windshield is cheapest at a place called Discount Auto Glass in Riverview. It is just off 60 (AKA causeway blvd- take exit 1 off I-4 and head east through Ybor city , past the crosstownand drive for about 5 or 10 miles. Copher's is right before the railroad tracks, and if you pass 301, you have gone too far.) in the Copher's U wrench it parking lot. They charge around $100 carryout for a windshield and are usually under $150 installed-FOR NEW GLASS!!!! You are better off driving the car to them and having them replace it for you. You won't really save any money by doing it yourself (I just did it 2 mos ago on my Cutlass...so I know what I am talking about) as the urethane glue (which you want over the butyl ribbon crap they sell at the parts store since it adds structural stability to the car and won't pop out in an accident)is expensive and hard to work with. Now, for the hatch and door glass: Walk next door to Copher's and get them there. It should be under $60 for the pair (it may be a little more since their prices just went up) and that will solve all your glass problems. You want a complete hatch too, there is no use getting just the glass since sealing the glass and hatch frame together will cost more than just buying the 2 assembled. The quarter glass will be less than $20 ( I paid that much for the back window on the olds) and likely require that you get a piece of windshield cutting wire to cut it off the car. To install it, get the aforementioned butyl ribbon and seal it with that. Most cars have bolt in quarter glass and I suspect the 240 is no different.If the Tampa Copher's doesn't have it, go to the Clearwater Copher's (by Sunshine Dragstrip and St Pete/Clearwater airport) as they are the second largets location. Still not find everything? Go to what me and my friends call "Little Copher's" in Kenneth City. You'll need to get the map from Clearwater as it is very difficult to find-even if you've been there! I also go to a small junkyard in Zephyrhills sometimes which is a U pull it, but unless you know eastern Pasco County, you'd never find it (and besides, I can't give away all my secrets!)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

As for the cooling system, measure the radiator in your car and see if you can find one with a thicker core out at Copher's that has the same dimensions and relative placement of the hose bungs as your 240 does, then adapt it to your car.Don't rule out a domestic car fro your interchange either: A Buick with a V6 or a Cadillac with a V8 may just have what you want and at $45, you can't beat the price!( A tape measure and a legal pad are some of my favorite tools out in the junkyard! My own AMC has parts scavenged from Mercedes, Cadillac, Pontiac, Chevy and a '75 Dodge van))I'd also not run coolant just yet, but rather back flush it and run it for a while then do it again so as to get all the rust out. However, I don't think it will ever be totally clean as one of my cars won't stay clean no matter what I do to it (It sat with water only in it for 5 yrs before I used it).remember to leave the heater on when backflushing it as the heater core can hold alot of nasty gunk in it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ok, so it was making noise when i started it up, same thing as yesterday, and i concluded that it must be the lifters starving for oil, so i hold the throttle at about 4k, and then it goes away, i also cleaned the dash, but somehow, as i was wiping my shift knob, the linkage came undone? the shifter just wiggles about, so i guess im going to try and fix that as soon as i can, or maybe just get a short throw


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

fastassdx said:


> hey, if you need any parts I have a ton of them. I bought three S13s to make one good one and I have extra crap all over the place, can not bring myself to throw anything away. what can I say I am a :dumbass:


Hey! I need the flip up headlight plastic side covers, mine both broke. Do you have them?


----------

